

Ask HN: Anyone know a good online Human Resource Management product? - collistaeed

I'm trying to find a product to manage our HR work (position descriptions, performance reviews, KPIs etc). Ideally something like what 37Signals might make if HR didn't mean Highrise to them :-)<p>So far everything I've come across looks like scary mega-corp, windows, more buttons and menus that you can imagine, no usability stuff.
======
collistaeed
I asked this on Twitter as well, and so far have a couple of interesting links
(in case anyone else is looking):

<http://www.orangehrm.com/> <http://recruiting.jobvite.com/>

